# Bumgenius V4.0 or Flip confusion...



## Zana

Hi everyone,
Apologies in advance for the long post :flower:

We've decided to go for reuseables for environmental reasons, kinder on babies skin and I think for long term finances. I'm certain bumgenius will be the right ones for us. It's just a case of which ones and how many! :wacko:

The V4.0 sound great and I like the idea of stuffing them after they have been washed and dried so they are ready for use and OH has less hassles when he has to change the LO.

At the same time I like the idea of the Flip with the organic insert or a disposable one if I'm out/away from home for long periods of time. With these I also imagine there's less to wash as you don't have to wash the outer bit at the same time as the inserts - is this right??

My only concern with the flip is if I don't put the insert in right, we could have a leak - is this true?? And will it also take a lot longer to put the nappy on because of having to fold up the insert first?

How many do you recommend I buy? I was thinking 20 V4.0, But then I thought 15 V.40 and 5 Flips?

So confused :wacko:

Any help would really be appreciated as I'd like to get them soonish while I still have the money.
xx


----------



## Rachel_C

If you want to spend the money now, I would put it in the bank instead. Maybe buy a couple of each you think you would like to try out when LO arrives, but I think most people would urge you not to buy a whole stash right now. BGV4 or Flips might be the right nappies for you in terms of lifestyle and your preferences but there's no telling what will be the right nappy for your LO! If you really want to buy something so that the money doesn't get spent on something else, buy a nappy shop voucher :)


----------



## Mary Jo

a prestuffed BG pocket *is* very very slightly quicker to put on, I find; I haven't used the organic inserts for Flips, just the stay-dry, but yes you have to position it (but you could fold all the organic ones when they are dry from the wash), and if LO is wriggly and kicks it, you might have to reposition it. :lol: I've never had a leak from a Flip - they are really good wraps, I find - but I do get poo in the wrap quite often, which means it has to be washed. I don't think poo on the wrap is anything to do with the position of the inserts.

I've never tried the disposable inserts but I believe some people say they need to use two at a time to get anything more than a couple of hours out of them.

as for how many to buy, I think I had about 24 nappies when I started out, but lots of mine were not quick to dry, which the V4s are. 20 is a good figure if you plan to wash every 3 days or so. I personally wouldn't buy 20 of one type all in one go unless I was getting such an amazing deal on them, but some nappy sellers do allow returns and refunds of unwashed and unused nappies. I bought 5 BGv3s before trying them and just used 2 till I was certain I wanted to keep them. :)


----------



## rainyday

Hi,
I have a range of nappeis, but wonderoo, (a birth to potty pocket nappy, so a bit like the bumgenius v4) and flips make up the majority of my stash. I find that my OH reaches for a flip every time, as even if you pre-stuff a pocket nappy, there may still be a little jiggling as you get it ready. A flip on the other hand is easy to see that the insert is in the right place, and he likes this. We also get less leaks with flips than anything else!


----------



## Zana

Thanks so much for your advice and help :flower:
I think I will do as you suggested and buy a few of each first and use disposables until I've decided which ones, if any, are for us. 
Don't know why I didn't think of that!! :dohh:
xx


----------



## Misskitty

I use Flips and have never had a leak so far. I bought 4 day packs which totals 8 wraps and 24 inserts, i find that i only have to do a wash every couple of days, i use 2 wraps per day, alternating them between changes to give them a bit of an airing. My 4 packs of Flips (which is basically 24 nappies)cost me about £130 at the baby show - bargain! The Flip inserts can also be used with other wraps as well, when my LO was first born i was using them with Bambino Mio newborn wraps as i felt the whole Flip was a bit bulky looking on her.x


----------



## Zana

Misskitty said:


> I use Flips and have never had a leak so far. I bought 4 day packs which totals 8 wraps and 24 inserts, i find that i only have to do a wash every couple of days, i use 2 wraps per day, alternating them between changes to give them a bit of an airing. My 4 packs of Flips (which is basically 24 nappies)cost me about £130 at the baby show - bargain! The Flip inserts can also be used with other wraps as well, when my LO was first born i was using them with Bambino Mio newborn wraps as i felt the whole Flip was a bit bulky looking on her.x

That's a really good bargain. I hope I can find some as well priced as that.
Thanks :)


----------



## twiggy56

You cant really use a Flip wrong...here's a demo video to show you how to put on your Flip nappy so you know you've done it correctly....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQtCXOG-NnI&feature=related

To be honest if you want to buy right now id get 3 V4s and 2 Flips. Easy to sell on if you dont get on with them but enough to have a days use to see which suits your baby and yourself better.

Ideally I would advise one of each as you really dont know what shape your baby will have and what atyle will suit them best so its best not to invest in loads of one brand too early.


----------

